# fabulous inexpensive spotter



## avid3d (Jun 23, 2002)

i've never done a product review but i was so impressed with a recent acquisition that i just had to say something.

awhile back i sold an expensive pentax scope that i felt was a luxury i could do without since all i used it for was fita shooting. i felt an inexpensive unit could suit me since i just need to see where my arrows are hitting and awesome clarity isn't really necessary.

i already own vortex vipers and think they are better than the leicas that i sold after looking through some vortex vultures. since the vipers are so great, i thought i would give the vortex impact scope a try. brown dropped it off the other day and right away i put it on my tripod and took it outside, expecting the same dim view i've seen while looking through other cheaper scopes.

after my first look, you could have knocked me over with a feather. i was completely, totally impressed. this scope is compact but has a 70mm objective lens with a 25-75 power eyepiece. lightweight too.

yesterday i took it to the fita range and was well served. even out at 120 yds., i took it to 75 power and could clearly see scoring lines. i showed it to a longtime olympic shooter who was arriving as i was leaving and he thought it looked great and when i told him it went for $199, he couldn't believe it.

no, it's not a swaro, but if you are looking for something to fill a bill similar to mine, this could be for you. and remember it comes with the famous vortex warranty.

JMO!


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

hmm and your signature is what? 

PS
I love my Vortex Skyline ED too much to replace it for anything lesser...


----------



## avid3d (Jun 23, 2002)

well said..........:thumbs_up


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

may i please know what model it is and if it's waterproof/shockproof??......thank you...


----------



## CJSdrftFLAT (Dec 5, 2007)

mine was pretty darn cheap too. At the time it was $199.99. 100mm lens barska gladiator








but they recently increased the price to $269.99


----------



## LoveMyHoyt (Nov 29, 2008)

A friend of mine found a great scope at Wal-Mart in their gun dept. last fall. I wanted to get one, but my hubby said it was too close to Christmas and to wait. He got me a Barska from Overstock.com You don't have to spend a bunch of $$$ for a good scope.


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

i now realize it is the vortex impact model....is it waterproof/shockproof??


----------



## boojo35 (Jul 16, 2005)

I will take it as a compliment that someone has once again copied my signature. Every signature I have ever used on this forum has been copied. I think I will start copywriting them so I can get paid royalties.


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

it seems nobody knows if the vortex impact is waterproof/shockproof??....i have one which is neither and although the optics are great it has limited use in inclement weather....the next one i get HAS to be at least waterproof!!!


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

jmvargas said:


> it seems nobody knows if the vortex impact is waterproof/shockproof??....i have one which is neither and although the optics are great it has limited use in inclement weather....the next one i get HAS to be at least waterproof!!!


Does it fog up all the time? Or does actual liquid water get into the optics? How does the lack of waterproofing manifest itself as an issue?

(These are the kind of things I tend to forget about until it is too late.)


----------



## mbu (Oct 22, 2003)

jmvargas said:


> it seems nobody knows if the vortex impact is waterproof/shockproof??....i have one which is neither and although the optics are great it has limited use in inclement weather....the next one i get HAS to be at least waterproof!!!


From the vortex website: http://vortexoptics.com/spotting_scopes/view/vortex_impact_angled_70mm

"Waterproofing with O-ring seals keeps all moisture out of the scope. 
Fogproofing with nitrogen purging prevents internal lenses from fogging up with drastic changes in the temperature. "


----------



## avid3d (Jun 23, 2002)

so it is covered under their warranty. the only problem is u live in the philiphines so shipping back and forth would take more time, but i'm sure vortex will stand behind their product.


----------



## VortexStaff (Sep 12, 2006)

jmvargas said:


> it seems nobody knows if the vortex impact is waterproof/shockproof??....i have one which is neither and although the optics are great it has limited use in inclement weather....the next one i get HAS to be at least waterproof!!!



PM sent

Thanks

BTW great review


----------



## andy1996 (Feb 15, 2004)

boojo35 said:


> I will take it as a compliment that someone has once again copied my signature. Every signature I have ever used on this forum has been copied. I think I will start copywriting them so I can get paid royalties.


Avid 3D has used Better Archery Through Aggressive Spending for at least 4 years now. So unless you can say you have had your signature for 4 years or more--Avid 3D had it first.


----------



## avid3d (Jun 23, 2002)

actually, i've been using it since archerytalk began.


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

sori if my earlier thread was not clear but i was referring to another brand of spotting scope(not vortex) which i have which is not waterptoof/shockproof....i wanted to know if the vortex impact IS waterproof/shockproof as i want my next spotting scope to be such....


----------



## boojo35 (Jul 16, 2005)

avid3d said:


> actually, i've been using it since archerytalk began.


I have to hand it too you. You must indeed have a great mind. :darkbeer:


----------



## mbu (Oct 22, 2003)

jmvargas said:


> sori if my earlier thread was not clear but i was referring to another brand of spotting scope(not vortex) which i have which is not waterptoof/shockproof....i wanted to know if the vortex impact IS waterproof/shockproof as i want my next spotting scope to be such....


It is waterproofed, please read my answer, post #11


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

mbu said:


> It is waterproofed, please read my answer, post #11


...thanks...the vortex staff sent me a PM as they also thought i was referring to THEIR scope.....looks like my next spotting scope might be an vortex impact!!


----------



## tovli (Jul 28, 2004)

*Vortex Impact Image Reversed?*

Is the image reversed left-right in the Vortex Impact IMT-70RA?

(I read on a birding site that catadioptric design *sometimes* gives left-right reversed image.)


----------



## avid3d (Jun 23, 2002)

no, normal view..............


----------



## avid3d (Jun 23, 2002)

:up: for vortex


----------



## tovli (Jul 28, 2004)

Got to try out my new Vortex Impact IMT-70RA (can't figure out what "RA" stands for - can't be right angle since it uses 45 degree not 90.)

Anyway - Pictures as best I could holding the camera and 20 mph gusting wind: 30m 80cm tgt at 25x, 50m 80cm tgt at 75x, then 70m and 90m 122cm tgt at 75x


----------



## avid3d (Jun 23, 2002)

those are great pics......


----------



## Jack NZ (Apr 7, 2006)

boojo35 said:


> I will take it as a compliment that someone has once again copied my signature. Every signature I have ever used on this forum has been copied. I think I will start copywriting them so I can get paid royalties.


His spelling is correct,,,he wins !


----------



## avid3d (Jun 23, 2002)

has anyone ordered one of these yet. i'd love to see if this review had any influence on anyone.


----------



## marty (Jun 4, 2002)

One thing to keep in mind is that relatively inexpensive optics can sometime vary considerably between samples of the same model. There is an optics shop in downtown Boston that had lots of models on display to try out. I looked through a bunch of them and then decided on a particular model. This was fun since I was peering across the street and into the office windows across the street and down aways.

I tried a bunch of them declded on a particular model and found that my sample wasn't as good as the one on the display floor. Even though the display model was "used" I decided to get that one instead.


----------



## scriv (Jan 31, 2008)

*Feedback*



avid3d said:


> has anyone ordered one of these yet. i'd love to see if this review had any influence on anyone.



Mine is on the way. Totally influenced by this thread, and the fact I got a demo unit for $145. :darkbeer:


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

mine too....i got the last demo unit available at $145....


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Congratulations on a good find. I've been impressed with every Vortex optic I've seen so far. Very good value for the money.

But what I noticed is in the picture may be even more important than the scope....

A SOLID TRIPOD!

As an avid ametuer photographer for many years prior to competing with the Oly. bow, I understood and appreciated the value of a solid tripod. I had been through many cheap ones with my photography, but finally spent the bucks I should have spent in the first place to get a Bogen 3221 and a solid ball head. And what I learned on the shooting line is that just about any decent scope is plenty good enough when mounted on a solid tripod. However, NO scope is good enough if it's mounted on an inexpensive, weak tripod. Even the slightest wind will have the scope shaking like a leaf, and the archer will spend valuable time trying to figure out which vibrating arrow is which. Clear or not.

I was looking at scopes at the Texas Shootout this spring (a notoriously windy event) and was just as amazed this year as I was 5 years ago to see $500-$1000 scopes on top of $49 tripods, over and over and over again.

I promise you I was getting more information quicker from my $149 Bushnell scope on my Bogen tripod than most other archers were getting with their MUCH more expensive, but shaky setups. I even watched several scopes get blown over. When a heavy scope is on a light tripod, it doesn't take much wind to topple it.

Anyway, I've said enough about this.

Oh, and in '04, I shot all season with a straight 12x50 Simmons scope that I purchased on Ebay for $20, shipped. All those events were 70 meters, and that scope (and my bogen tripod) were more than good enough for the job. That $20 Ebay scope is still being used today by one of my former students.

John.


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

limbwalker said:


> Congratulations on a good find. I've been impressed with every Vortex optic I've seen so far. Very good value for the money.
> 
> But what I noticed is in the picture may be even more important than the scope....
> 
> ...


Have to agree there John. We finally bought Kiley a much higher quality tripod (Outdoorsman) and her $125 scope because a lot better very quickly. However, it doesn't do much good if the legs are tight as they weren't this last weekend and as she walked away from the line over went the scope. Tomorrow they are delivering her new $169 scope. Could see much point in buying another higher cost brand when we found the tripod did the trick in the wind. We still stake it down in high winds but it is so much more stable and easier to get a clear picture fast. I was very happy that Bob Pian had talked us into the pistol grip as well as that has been great on the line when the leg accidentally gets kicked by the next archer over and adjustment is only needed by one hand.

All that said, I have been very impressed with the Vortex scopes and had I known they were only $199 I would have likely purchased one of those because of their warranty. I had looked on their web site and did not see one that reasonably priced. I guess I should pay better attention next time.


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

i got mine thru jayhawkoptics here at AT...nice guy to deal with...


----------



## Singer Man (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks, Avid3D for recommending the Vortex Impact scope. I received mine a few weeks ago. I like its size and performance. Thus far, I have only used it at 60 yards, but I only need to use half magnification for a large bright image on cloudy overcast days. I think that it is clever for Vortex to use a reflector telescope design which has a large collecting mirror, as opposed to a refracting scope design with a large objective lens. I guess this brings down the cost. For the $200 which I paid, I believe this scope is a good deal... Now I need to buy a decent tripod.


----------



## avid3d (Jun 23, 2002)

hey all, glad to see that i've had an influence on others. and john, you are absolutely right with recommending a *SOLID* foundation. i got mine on ebay. with patience, you can find a great deal.


----------



## scriv (Jan 31, 2008)

scriv said:


> Mine is on the way. Totally influenced by this thread, and the fact I got a demo unit for $145. :darkbeer:



Uh, make that Vargas got the demo unit. Still posted on Jayhawks website. They quickly refunded my money, and now I'm tryin' to scratch up some more cash or find another deal.


----------



## Hardchargers (May 19, 2005)

*Monopods??????*



avid3d said:


> hey all, glad to see that i've had an influence on others. and john, you are absolutely right with recommending a *SOLID* foundation. i got mine on ebay. with patience, you can find a great deal.


At some of the larger shoots it can be a nightmare getting on and off the line because of all the tripods.

Has anyone considered/used a monopod?? I've checked out one of the Manfrotto and it was quite substantial, but I don't know just how shakey it may be. Tent pegs securing the small legs(3) at the bottom should keep it from blowing over in heavy winds.

Any comments from the masses.

Mark


----------



## CJSdrftFLAT (Dec 5, 2007)

have any of you guys tried a ray vin tripod? it's kinda pricey and heavy, but it has a small foot print and it's solid.


----------



## avid3d (Jun 23, 2002)

Hardchargers said:


> At some of the larger shoots it can be a nightmare getting on and off the line because of all the tripods.
> 
> Has anyone considered/used a monopod?? I've checked out one of the Manfrotto and it was quite substantial, but I don't know just how shakey it may be. Tent pegs securing the small legs(3) at the bottom should keep it from blowing over in heavy winds.
> 
> ...


a friend of mine had one that he used indoors. i'd NEVER use one outdoors. way too unsteady. if someone near it farted loud, it would fall over.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I've seen monopods at a few shoots (outdoors of course). The owners had large metal spikes on them and would shove them deep in the ground. Seemed to work okay, but I doubt they were that steady. However, those were 900 rounds, so you don't need much to see an arrow at 60 meters.

John.


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

finally got mine a couple of days ago...haven't tested it at long range yet but it sure is bright and clear at about 40m looking thru a sliding door!!.....it arrived without any warranty card except what was printed on the box but all my communications with them indicated it is covered by the VIP warranty inspite its being a demo unit so i am presuming it is.......


----------



## avid3d (Jun 23, 2002)

jmvargas said:


> finally got mine a couple of days ago...haven't tested it at long range yet but it sure is bright and clear at about 40m looking thru a sliding door!!.....it arrived without any warranty card except what was printed on the box but all my communications with them indicated it is covered by the VIP warranty inspite its being a demo unit so i am presuming it is.......


not to worry, if you found a vortex bino on the highway that had been run over by a cement truck and sent it to vortex, they would send you a replacement, no questions asked.


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

scriv said:


> Uh, make that Vargas got the demo unit. Still posted on Jayhawks website. They quickly refunded my money, and now I'm tryin' to scratch up some more cash or find another deal.


...i just saw one on ebay for $185 and free shipping....


----------



## Jason22 (Aug 16, 2008)

$179 http://www.vortexoptics.com/product/vortex-impact-25-75x70-angled-spotting-scope


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

Jason22 said:


> $179 http://www.vortexoptics.com/product/vortex-impact-25-75x70-angled-spotting-scope


....free shipping also??


----------



## avid3d (Jun 23, 2002)

let's drag this back to the top.


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

hi guys..am now looking for a better case than the stock soft one that came with it...any recommendations??....the snug rug spotting scope case from cabela's looks very nice at $45......anyone have any experience with it?...any reasonably priced hard cases also would be welcome...thanks...


----------



## avid3d (Jun 23, 2002)

^^^


----------



## agillator (Sep 11, 2011)

For those who may be interested in this now discontinued Vortex spotting scope (Vortex Impact 25-75 X 70 Spotting Scope), Sportsman's Guide says they have more than 90 of them in stock (one less than 10 minutes ago). The product page is here. 

I have no connection to Vortex or Sportsman's Guide.


----------

